# Will Things Get Worse Before They Get Better?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

Do you believe that we are at the start of the end of the world as we know it?



> "The U.S. dropped a bomb containing 11 tons of explosives on an ISIS cave complex in Afghanistan's Nangarhar province on the border with Pakistan on Thursday, a Pentagon spokesman confirmed to CBS News."
> Considering recent events in the news, are you expecting things to get worse before they get better? *U.S. drops "mother of all bombs" in Afghanistan*





> "The missiles targeted the Shayrat air base near Homs, and were in response to a Tuesday chemical weapons attack. Officially announcing the strike, President Donald Trump said the targeted airfield had launched the chemical attack on a rebel-held area, and he called on other nations to oppose Syria's embattled leader." *Trump launches attack on Syria with 59 Tomahawk missiles*


Will things get worse before they get better or will we one day look back and realize the Wold War III was inevitable?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I always predict outcomes after they have happend, that way I only get it 90% wrong.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Obammy after campaigning on the fabricated lie of ending the Middle East wars - went on to totally & utterly ignore the whole situation - from inside reports didn't even want to receive reports - tossed a little BS out after 3 years during his re-election campaigning ....

both bombing are more than just grand-standing for Prez Trump - it's a signal that he's returned the war effort back to the warriors fighting - to defeat the enemy by whatever methods necessary and finish the crap off .... no more BS no fire zones because someone's goat might get killed ...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It's hard to predict , after all there are many powers at be try to get their piece of the pie, we haven't been here since the 50s,and sixties when the Soviets tried put missiles in Cuba, I remember coming home from school, my mother was weeping, thinking that a nuclear exchange was imminent, present times bring back memories......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I figure a few more attitude adjustments will be in order. Once the world figures out out Trump isn't a pussy like obammy things will smooth out. 

Nobody wants WW3 to start.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some day, . . . it will start, . . . and there is no play book that will tell when and how and by whom.

WW2 could have been a whole bunch different had the US chosen a different response to Pearl Harbor, . . . 

WW1 could have been different as well, had no one cared about the Lusitania, . . .

When the "precipitating attack" comes, . . . how it is handled will determine where and how far it goes.

We know that Obama would have done neither of these attacks, . . . and maybe these will forestall some planned attacks.

I'ts all one of those "who knows" games, . . . 

But one thing for sure, . . . some how, some way, some day, . . . it'll start up.

Keep reloading.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think we are in WW3.. we have been fighting for quite a few years, testing our gear, testing our men, and testing other countries. With Syria, Saddam, Qadaffi it will only be a little while longer before all sides are taken.. China/Russia vs US/UK?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

It is going to happen. And I think there will be armed conflict on our soil. Could be now, could be 20 years, or any moment in between.
Am I hoping for it? No. Am I preparing? Yes.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

War is good for the defense contractors who also pay a ton of money to lobbyists and politicians.

Part of me says no one wants a huge war to destabilize everything...but with everyone on nearly even tech ground...Russia or China invading wouldnt be impossible thankfully we have 2 giant oceans and can kind of see that coming

...not that I trust some REMFs in the "high command" to stop an attack if it would make em money or gain power

In all honesty I dont give a shit, if I get to (hopefully) meet Jesus a little earlier, I am totally fine with that...not that I wont go down without a fight, Ill kill and/or sodomize any commie twink that wants to tangle

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Will things get worse before they get better? Yes, yes they will. See fat guy in NK, China, Russia, the middle east, ISIS, economy on the brink, ineffective government, massive government entitlements and socialistic pie in the sky ideologies, home grown racial, economic, and social divisiveness. Like @Coastie dad I do not want WWIII. However, I am not so naive as to think that we have evolved beyond our natural instincts and proclivity for war and killing one another. Time grows short. Hope for the best, Prepare your ass off for the worst.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This President is not worried about killing Muslims!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We have just got on the slide for the downward plunge.

Before we were just climbing the ladder to get on board.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Worse before it gets better.

Considering we haven't seen worse and don't know how worse it can get, it's hard to say.

As a Christian who is looking in this direction, it looks as if we are heading for some really bad times. If the bad times are the Biblical bad times, it will get a whole lot better, afterward.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

We have been in a worldwide slow downward spiral for a long time! USA seems to be death by a 1000 cuts for us and Trump is
too late. I'm a glass half full person but think that glass will be tipped over very soon! Be ready friends, I know most of you are!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

There are many things on the radar, from economy to world aggression etc. I am just ready. As a Christian, i am just ready. I think the glass is always full of something, whether it be water or air, something is always in it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will things get worse before they get better?

Hmmm? 

If you define BETTER as being more FREE then the answer is things will never get better in this world. It will only get worse.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Worse before it gets better.
> 
> Considering we haven't seen worse and don't know how worse it can get, it's hard to say.
> 
> As a Christian who is looking in this direction, it looks as if we are heading for some really bad times. If the bad times are the Biblical bad times, it will get a whole lot better, afterward.


I concur, and I could not have said it better myself. Things will get worse, so much so that you won't believe your eyes. There is a culmination point that will be reached in the future, and it can't be stopped. To me it is pre-ordained.
BTW: there will be a WWIII, and maybe a WWIV, before Jesus put s a halt to it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I concur, and I could not have said it better myself. Things will get worse, so much so that you won't believe your eyes. There is a culmination point that will be reached in the future, and it can't be stopped. To me it is pre-ordained.
> BTW: there will be a WWIII, and maybe a WWIV, before Jesus put s a halt to it.


A guy I got to know online a number of years ago put together this timeline. It may or may not be accurate but I don't see any blatant flaws in it. Check it out and see what you think.

Prophecy Truths -- End-Times 7 Year Period chart


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Please define the question. Will your lifestyle get worse before it gets better? No. I believe your lifestyle will improve in the next couple years. Will your freedom improve? Absolutely not.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> I think we are in WW3.. we have been fighting for quite a few years, testing our gear, testing our men, and testing other countries. With Syria, Saddam, Qadaffi it will only be a little while longer before all sides are taken.. China/Russia vs US/UK?


The red army of the north and the yellow army from the east. Will invade isreal.. And the winepress was trodden outside the city, and blood came out of the winepress, even unto the horses' bridles, for a thousand and six hundred furlongs.

And when the thousand years are finished, Satan shall be loosed out of his prison, and shall come forth to deceive the nations which are in the four corners of the earth, Gog and Magog, to gather them together to the war: the number of whom is as the sand of the sea. And they went up over the breadth of the earth, and compassed the camp of the saints about, and the beloved city: and fire came down out of heaven, and devoured them" (Revelation 20:7-9 - ASV).


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm torn between two famous predictions:

"You want a prediction about the [future], I'll give you a prediction: It's gonna be cold, it's gonna be gray, and it's gonna last you for the rest of your life." - Phil, Groundhog Day

-or-

"We're goin' to have so much f***** fun we'll be whistling zippy-doo-dah out of our a$$holes!" -Clark Griswold, National Lampoons' Vacation

But I guess I have to go along with John Conner from "The Terminator":

"The future's not set. There is no fate but what we make."

Can you tell it's movie night?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We all KNOW that Trump will be the last US president. 

<https://www.google.com/search?q=trump+the+last+us+president%5C&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8<


(Tongue in cheek)


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Things will get a LOT worse. I'm not sure any of us will ever see "better" ... that might require an apocalyptic reset.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I'm torn between two famous predictions:
> 
> "You want a prediction about the [future], I'll give you a prediction: It's gonna be cold, it's gonna be gray, and it's gonna last you for the rest of your life." - Phil, Groundhog Day
> 
> ...


Well played my Friend.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Things will get a LOT worse. I'm not sure any of us will ever see "better" ... that might require an apocalyptic reset.


^^^^ This, I suggest we start owning it. (Stop and really, really look .... its a lot worse now than you think)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm torn between two famous predictions:
> 
> "You want a prediction about the [future], I'll give you a prediction: It's gonna be cold, it's gonna be gray, and it's gonna last you for the rest of your life." - Phil, Groundhog Day
> 
> ...


Also a quote from that movie. It's our nature.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 21, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> War is good for the defense contractors who also pay a ton of money to lobbyists and politicians.


This.
Oil companies and defense contractors have a lot to gain by keeping the Big Stick a-swinging in the Middle East. We'll figure out who stands to profit by starting the Second Cold War soon enough, although I hope they fail - the more spectacularly, the better.

I don't claim to know what or when, but I do know that sooner or later, something will bring about the end of the world as we know it. All things must end.
Whatever that event will be, my two hopes are first that it happens far enough in the future that I don't have to worry about it, and second that some of the inhabitants of this rock are still alive when it's over and learn something useful from it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Are things going to get worse before they get better??


you are assuming that things will get better...!!! they are not.... things have been getting worse for decades... look at how things changed from the 50's to the 60's to the 70's, to the 80's.....

by worse I mean... immorality, sexual deviancy, greed, food supplies that are being threatened, debt to foreign countries increasing.... the country is more and more divided... the left leaning socialist are becoming more bold, 

freedom of speech is under assault
Christians are held up as a hate group
republicans are viewed as hating gays, lesbians and trans
People are willing to believe and hold feelings over facts
personal comfort and safe spaces have replaced bravery and honor
Schools no longer teach critical thinking and all (left leaning) ideas are view as equal and good


There is going to be a war, and famine, death and hard times


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Are things going to get worse before they get better??
> 
> you are assuming that things will get better...!!! they are not.... things have been getting worse for decades... look at how things changed from the 50's to the 60's to the 70's, to the 80's.....
> 
> ...


I am with him ^^^^^ There is a major shit storm ahead, and some of you guys are gonna screw yourselves.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ...There is going to be a war, and famine, death and hard times


That's a pretty safe bet. There always has been, so why should we be different.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Do I believe that we are at the start of the end of the world as we know it?

Hmm, perhaps.
It could still take a while to get there, but things don't look like they're getting any better.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, there's good news and bad news. The bad news is that yes, it's going to get worse. We live in a physical world of entropy.

The good news is that I have read the end of "the book." Yeah, yeah, I know it's cheating, but you know me and a good book.

BTW, did you know that I'm the biggest coward God ever made. True story. No courage, not even a smidgeon. Why my MC gave me colors on the first vote still baffles me.

But you know the story of the parents and child who survived a Nazi concentration camp. The daughter opined that she would have never held up without her parents had she known what was really going on. Her dad asked her if she had ever seen the tickets used to board the train. She nodded, and he asked her, "And when do I give you yours?" She responded, "Right when the train comes."

The father ended with, "And that's when God gives you what you need, at the right moment, His timing is always perfect."

Looking back, I find that God has always given me just what I needed. After an examination once, I was taken immediately out of a waiting room and told I going into surgery. Laying back in pre-op, I felt a young man nudge me. His comment was, "Sorry to wake you, but I'm the guy who has to put you to sleep..."

I have a daily devotional, and you'd amazed at how many morning treatises begin with comments on fear and anxiety, you know, my specialty. But God has every day planned in advance. And I must admit, that even after the worst day, I fell asleep in peace.

After all, none of my darkest fears had happened.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

And the best thing to do is prep. Cant prep for every scenario, but not prepping at all is just silly.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> ............Cant prep for every scenario,......


ya but a BUTT LOAD of food, water, medical supplies, guns and ammo, will see you through most events... unless aliens show up and push the planet out of orbit....a prepper with supplies and a few brain cells can survey a lot


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> And the best thing to do is prep. Cant prep for every scenario, but not prepping at all is just silly.


because prepping is more than "stuff" - adapting and improvising are two talents that can allow a good prepper to survive almost any scenario ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> adapting and improvising


This is my major weak spot. I don't like it when somebody takes "my parking spot" at the gym.

There are benefits in prepping to being OCD, but this "adaptable mindset" is not one that meshes well with it.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

My wife, raised Freewill Baptist, is sure we are in the end times Ezekiel preached about. I was raised Presbyterian so I have no clue. Oh well, better to be ready than not. We try to see to the safety of our grandchildren and cover all the bases.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> Are things going to get worse before they get better??
> 
> you are assuming that things will get better...!!! they are not.... things have been getting worse for decades... look at how things changed from the 50's to the 60's to the 70's, to the 80's.....
> 
> ...


Very nicely said.


----------



## SlowBoil (Apr 28, 2017)

I have no idea but it sure seems to be getting worse all the time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well from what I see we have been heading towards the end of the world as we know it from day one. The end has been for told. What we don know for sure is when that day will come. What we prep for are more like bumps in the road compared the the End.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

oldgrouch said:


> My wife, raised Freewill Baptist, is sure we are in the end times Ezekiel preached about. I was raised Presbyterian so I have no clue. Oh well, better to be ready than not. We try to see to the safety of our grandchildren and cover all the bases.


Here's the beautiful thing.
If there is a Rapture, then our preps will be used by others. How we can prep for others is to leave a message for them. Maybe they will read it and resist until death and they'll get the opportunity to thank us in Heaven.


----------



## jeager (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm well trained in the arena of unarmed and armed self defense.
I can maim and kill. I just don't want too.
If the occasion to use my training should arise then rest assured I'll use those skills.
F.B.I. hostage negotiations, certified sniper, instructor in revolver, semi auto pistol, shotgun,
sub machine gun, 40 mm grenade launcher, tear gas ordinance, and more.
Then there are the unarmed defense training schools.
I'm retired/disabled l.e.o.
22.5 years done in with broken back #4.
9 months in rehab, 5 days a week, 4 hours a day. It hurts but I walk just fine!
13 serious injuries.
I was a white officer in a city 50% ethnic.
Surprise, surprise. 
Hard to believe isn't it?
NO I guess not.
Back broken 4 X and right knee has an s.s./Teflon implant. It's o.k., I'm good.

I've been in Hell.
Hell is dealing with an 8 year old girl with syphilis of the throat for the 3rd time.
Holding an old woman laying the the street while she died.
Hit skip drunk driver.
I arrested him the next day.
Watching an old man remove his head with a shotgun.
And lots more horrors.
Hell is something different to me.
It's an everlasting cutting off from God.
_*The burning Hell taught by the Church is a lie.*_
Period.
What kind of "God" would make anyone, no matter how terrible, suffer
for eternity?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jeager said:


> I'm well trained in the arena of unarmed and armed self defense.
> I can maim and kill. I just don't want too.
> If the occasion to use my training should arise then rest assured I'll use those skills.
> F.B.I. hostage negotiations, certified sniper, instructor in revolver, semi auto pistol, shotgun,
> ...


You're not the only one around here who has been trained, who has used that training, who has been injured, and who has witnessed suffering and death. what you and the rest of us have witnessed is nothing compared to what others are experiencing, today. 
Welcome to a fallen world, ruined by sin. Personally, you have a way to escape Hell. I think you've heard about it. God doesn't "make" you go to Hell. We have the right of free choice and thought. 
Prefer to think it a lie? Your choice.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

This thread is old, but 3 years after it started, it got added to... so why not a little bit more. 

There are only a few things I know for certain. 

Mankind isn't perfect, by design
Deep down, most people are good
The curves of a woman's body is one of God's best works of art
I wonder if we should give each other the benefit of the doubt more often

Back to the question: Yes, I think things will get worse before they get better. However, this question was first asked in 2014. And things have gotten worse. Just look back on all the natural disasters since then. Our society seems to continue to get worse. I don't know when we will hit bottom, but I hate to imagine another 10-20 years of this continuing. 

My feelings are, I can't help but to wonder if God is ashamed of what we've become. I wouldn't at all be surprised to see a Yellowstone (super volcano) event that starts world wide reaction to quakes and volcanoes letting loose a pattern of serious destruction. 

My luck... it will happen the day after I pay my annual property tax or vehicle registration. :vs_smirk:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

PrepperForums said:


> Do you believe that we are at the start of the end of the world as we know it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

It is almost a sure thing that there will be a WW III. The human race as a body seems to be suicidal.

Look at places like Uganda under Idi Amin, the guy was a lunatic. But he attained leadership of Uganda, because he was the greatest butcher, and the greatest criminal there.

What I said about Uganda go's double for Syria & Iran.
The Muslim religion is a formula to produce murder.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

PrepperForums said:


> Do you believe that we are at the start of the end of the world as we know it?
> Will things get worse before they get better or will we one day look back and realize the Wold War III was inevitable?


Well in the 3 years since you wrote that, we've seen Trump sensibly scrap the Iran Nuclear Deal, thereby pushing away the prospect of a nuke war.
But now Biden is re-instating the Deal, so the possibility of a nuke war is back with us..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mankind has escalated conflict ever since Cain slew Abel.

Each one gets a big weapon . . . and the other gets a bigger.

And so far . . . eventually . . . someone used that bigger one. Truman proved that there are men not afraid to wipe em off 1000's per second . . . with no remorse . . . and he most certainly was not a "one and only".

Someone else one day will pull a plug . . . push a button . . . or something of that sort. They ALWAYS HAVE and there is nothing today to stop them.

Besides that . . . when you take a look at the Bible's "end of time" scenario . . . the entire western hemisphere is not mentioned . . . as well as all of Europe. Something took them out.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

If there's one ray of hope it's the fact that despite America and Russia having being armed to the teeth with nukes for the past 70 years, neither country has used them against each other because they've got the good commonsense to know that turning the enemies country into a nuclear wasteland serves no useful purpose at all.
However, when terrorists get nuke weapons (note I say "when", not "if") it'll be a whole new ball game and nukes will be going off like firecrackers everywhere, it's not a new idea-

_*"Does America realize the meaning of every Iraqi becoming a missile that can cross to countries and cities?" 
Saddam Hussein, September 29, 1994

"Acquiring weapons for the defense of Muslims is a religious duty.It would be a sin for Muslims not to try to possess the weapons that would prevent the infidels from inflicting harm on Muslims."- (Osama Bin Laden responding to the question "Are you trying to acquire chemical and nuclear weapons?" in Time Magazine Dec 1998)*_

_A suitcase nuke_


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Suitcase nuke? Looks more like a crudely made pipe bomb some guy built in his garage and then spray painted silver.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> If there's one ray of hope it's the fact that despite America and Russia having being armed to the teeth with nukes for the past 70 years, neither country has used them against each other because they've got the good commonsense to know that turning the enemies country into a nuclear wasteland serves no useful purpose at all.
> However, when terrorists get nuke weapons (note I say "when", not "if") it'll be a whole new ball game and nukes will be going off like firecrackers everywhere, it's not a new idea-
> 
> _*"Does America realize the meaning of every Iraqi becoming a missile that can cross to countries and cities?"
> ...


Eyeball, 
I have to wonder about the power of a suitcase bomb, and I have to wonder if a terrorist group has the ability to make one.

I go back and forth on that question. But I don't question whether atomic bombs and missiles will be used.

What I am saying is, when they are used, they will be used massively. And I do think that Russia will use them against America.

And I think that Russia will align itself with the Muslims, in a confederation. It is a natural fit for both parties.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Suitcase nuke? Looks more like a crudely made pipe bomb some guy built in his garage and then spray painted silver.


Yes, it does look that way, it is too small even as a model. There may not be such a thing as a suitcase nuke.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> Eyeball,
> I have to wonder about the power of a suitcase bomb, and I have to wonder if a terrorist group has the ability to make one.
> 
> I go back and forth on that question. But I don't question whether atomic bombs and missiles will be used.
> ...


1- Yes suitcase nukes have only a limited blast, but they could topple a skyscraper if left conealed in a nearby waste bin instead of having to use a big easily-spotted truck packed with conventional explosives.

2- Muslim Pakistan is a nuclear power, so it's only a matter of time before they "lose" one and it turns up in the hand of terrorists.
Iran too has a nuclear industry, the by-products of which could be used to make nukes. Trump blocked the Iran deal, but Biden is going to reinstate it.

3- If Russia nukes America, America will nuke them back, so there'll be no winners, just losers.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, it does look that way, it is too small even as a model. There may not be such a thing as a suitcase nuke.


Yes, it's small blast would be limited, and no doubt the bad guys have realised that and will plump for something bigger.
One scenario would be for the BG's to simply deposit a fullsize nuke bomb from a sub on the seabed just offshore of one of our big cities on a time fuse and let the blast, tsunami and radiation trash the city.
Iran for example has Kilo class subs like this one-


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> 1- Yes suitcase nukes have only a limited blast, but they could topple a skyscraper if left conealed in a nearby waste bin instead of having to use a big easily-spotted truck packed with conventional explosives.
> 
> 2- Muslim Pakistan is a nuclear power, so it's only a matter of time before they "lose" one and it turns up in the hand of terrorists.
> Iran too has a nuclear industry, the by-products of which could be used to make nukes. Trump blocked the Iran deal, but Biden is going to reinstate it.
> ...


Unfortunately I think so. The prophesy of Our Lady of Akita (in 1973, the year abortion became legal in USA) said that, "Fire will fall from the sky and will wipe out a great part of humanity,..." We're not under God's protection, because God doesn't bless nations that legalize abortion and unnatural vices.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > Eyeball,
> ...


1. It is conceivable that one could be made to fit in a pick up. But it is very hard to make a small nuke, that is powerful, using crude methods.

When I was in Feild Artillery, my had atomic shells. I believe they were meant for tank formations, and they were 155mm. But those were very sophisticated shells.

2. Between Pakistan and Iran providing a bomb to terrorists, I would say that Iran would do that. There is a death cult at work there.

3. I see a war with Russia as an inevitability, and it will be a nuclear one. IMHO.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Do I believe it will get worse before it gets better? Yes, yes I do.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> Unfortunately I think so. The prophesy of Our Lady of Akita (in 1973, the year abortion became legal in USA) said that, "Fire will fall from the sky and will wipe out a great part of humanity,..." We're not under God's protection, because God doesn't bless nations that legalize abortion and unnatural vices.


God said that the next time He destroys the Earth, it will be with fire.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> God said that the next time He destroys the Earth, it will be with fire.


Yes, that's right. I think we're in for a chastisement, not the total destruction of the earth yet.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Annie said:


> Unfortunately I think so. The prophesy of Our Lady of Akita (in 1973, the year abortion became legal in USA) said that, "Fire will fall from the sky and will wipe out a great part of humanity,..." We're not under God's protection, because God doesn't bless nations that legalize abortion and unnatural vices.


Agreed..
Incidentally my mother became preggers out of wedlock in 1948, and it was such a heinous social crime in those primitive far-off days that many women used to have abortions to cover up their "shame", but my mother gave birth to me instead.
If she'd aborted me, family and friends would probably have said "oh well, it was for the best" and wouldn't have minded, but as the fetus in question I might have minded.
The womb is a sacred place; God works there-

God said- _*"Before I formed you in the womb,I knew you" (Jeremiah 1:5)*_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, it does look that way, it is too small even as a model. There may not be such a thing as a suitcase nuke.


Yes, there are "suitcase nukes." That's what the Russian version is called. Ours are called backpack nukes. I suspect Old SF Guy is familiar with them was they were designed for soldiers like him. Folks like him would place them in places like strategic bridges, set the timer and run like Hell is afoot.

Making big bombs is easy. Scaling them down to suitcase size takes intelligence. Like any other special weapon, they take maintenance. Any lost item at the end of the Cold War would most likely not work as the terrorists wouldn't know how to keep them in order.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Eyeball said:


> Yes, it's small blast would be limited, and no doubt the bad guys have realised that and will plump for something bigger.
> One scenario would be for the BG's to simply deposit a fullsize nuke bomb from a sub on the seabed just offshore of one of our big cities on a time fuse and let the blast, tsunami and radiation trash the city.
> Iran for example has Kilo class subs like this one-


That is a old Russian diesel boat, I don't think that could make it to our shores undetected unless our guys were asleep at the helm.

What would be more likely would be some sort of a tramp steamer with a neutral registry bringing it into port, ******** fanatics dying for allahole.

If they do, do it, let them take it up the Potomac river, would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> That is a old Russian diesel boat, I don't think that could make it to our shores undetected unless our guys were asleep at the helm.
> What would be more likely would be some sort of a tramp steamer with a neutral registry bringing it into port, ******** fanatics dying for allahole.
> If they do, do it, let them take it up the Potomac river, would solve a lot of problems.


Good thinking, an innocent-looking steamer with a nuke aboard could do it-


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it does look that way, it is too small even as a model. There may not be such a thing as a suitcase nuke.
> ...


I have heard that in the 1950's , there were baseball sized nukes. I have to wonder how much power they had though.

My field artillery unit had nukes, and they were shells for the guns.

So, I may be refuting my own words, about suitcase/ backpack types. We may have them.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This thread has really taken off.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> Agreed..
> Incidentally my mother became preggers out of wedlock in 1948, and it was such a heinous social crime in those primitive far-off days that many women used to have abortions to cover up their "shame", but my mother gave birth to me instead.
> If she'd aborted me, family and friends would probably have said "oh well, it was for the best" and wouldn't have minded, but as the fetus in question I might have minded.
> The womb is a sacred place; God works there-
> ...


Glad you made it!


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> I have heard that in the 1950's , there were baseball sized nukes. I have to wonder how much power they had though.
> My field artillery unit had nukes, and they were shells for the guns.
> So, I may be refuting my own words, about suitcase/ backpack types. We may have them.


In the 1987 film 'The Fourth Protocol' russian spy Brosnan and his girlfriend assemble this miniature nuke bomb in a house next to a US air base, what cheek!
They and several other spies smuggled the components into the country individually, but the thing is still pretty small-










PS- I notice some of my Photobucket images are tagged by PB as "not available" whatever that's supposed to mean, grrr, for example my Kilo sub pic in PB keeps intermittently disappearing.
I'm getting fed up with PB because it's always playing up so I'm transferring all my images to reliable hosts.
Here's the Kilo hosted by imgBB-


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Eyeball said:


> In the 1987 film 'The Fourth Protocol' russian spy Brosnan and his girlfriend assemble this miniature nuke bomb in a house next to a US air base, what cheek!
> They and several other spies smuggled the components into the country individually, but the thing is still pretty small-
> 
> 
> ...


FYI


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I have heard that in the 1950's , there were baseball sized nukes. I have to wonder how much power they had though.
> 
> My field artillery unit had nukes, and they were shells for the guns.
> 
> So, I may be refuting my own words, about suitcase/ backpack types. We may have them.


You had 8" howitzers in your unit. My unit would have brought the rounds to your unit.

The backpacks were to destroy strategic bridges and targets like that.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that in the 1950's , there were baseball sized nukes. I have to wonder how much power they had though.
> ...


We had 155mm guns, and twin bunkers where the shells were kept. I don't know how many warheads were in those bunkers, but I believe there were enough, to behead a divison or cripple a corps.

And we were not the only arty battalion to have them. The Germans were scared to death of the Russians.

And they tended to remain quiet about the nukes. I think that the Russian plan was to use nukes, to gain forward movement.

And yes, the back pack nukes were around too, probably with the SF.

We all thought that we were as good as dead, if atomic weapons were used, by either side.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> We had 155mm guns, and twin bunkers where the shells were kept. I don't know how many warheads were in those bunkers, but I believe there were enough, to behead a divison or cripple a corps.
> 
> And we were not the only arty battalion to have them. The Germans were scared to death of the Russians.
> 
> ...


One of the sites at which I was stationed.
https://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/ordnance-area-at-siegelsbach-army-depot/

Never heard of or seen 155 special ordinance but I can tell you where the special ord arty rounds were kept. Being special weapons, they were kept under high security. Had the balloon gone up, we would have hit the field with them and met up by convoy with arty units. A lot of things would have had to go right in order for this to happen, one of which would be that SS22's didn't smoke us before we could even load up. Of course, the Soviets knew where all of our sites were, so we figured we'd get nuked, first. Just to make sure nothing survived that the Soviets could use, our own Air Force was going to nuke us, again.

Soviet doctrine was to roll in from different points and then meet, grabbing enveloping large swaths of Germany, assuming we wouldn't nuke German citizens They were very wrong. It wasn't going to be a civil war but a war for the survival of the West.

We trained hard and drank just as hard because of the insanity of it all.

We weren't the only ones who were at risk of being smoked by our own. Once, I was stationed at a Nike-Herc site on the North Sea. One night I was drinking at a club in Jever. We ran into some Brits and started drinking with them. Not a healthy idea for the liver, by the way. Turned out, they were pilots. I said, "Ah, you are the guys who are going to smoke us if things go sideways." One pilot replied, "We'll die with you; our Tornados can't outrun the bloody blast!"

I guess it's a good thing that the balloon never went up.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > We had 155mm guns, and twin bunkers where the shells were kept. I don't know how many warheads were in those bunkers, but I believe there were enough, to behead a divison or cripple a corps.
> ...


Geissen is where the storage was located, and I was with the 2/3 FA, 3rd Armor Division.

Every enlisted man in the battalion served security duty, on a rotating 90 day TDY.

To go inside the inner fence, required a TS. I had a confidential, so I walked the outer fence. To go where the warheads were , required a TS-Compartmentalized, or some such.

All of us went out and got drunk all of the time. Even when we went back to the guns, and regular duties.

Because we knew what the Russians intended, and we got classroom briefings on it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Geissen is where the storage was located, and I was with the 2/3 FA, 3rd Armor Division.
> 
> Every enlisted man in the battalion served security duty, on a rotating 90 day TDY.
> 
> ...


High school friend was arty, stationed at Baumholder. Sure you know where that is. I drove up and took him to dinner in town. It was the first time the skinflint had eaten a meal outside of the chow hall.
Bastard is no married to my first wife. Warned him, but he didn't listen. He's paying for it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > Geissen is where the storage was located, and I was with the 2/3 FA, 3rd Armor Division.
> ...


He sounds like he is getting his just desserts.

I have heard of Baumholer, but I never went there. I haunted Butzbach, Geissen and sometimes I went to Frankfurt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> He sounds like he is getting his just desserts.
> 
> I have heard of Baumholer, but I never went there. I haunted Butzbach, Geissen and sometimes I went to Frankfurt.


What years?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > He sounds like he is getting his just desserts.
> ...


1975-1977, I signed up for a 2 year term.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> 1975-1977, I signed up for a 2 year term.


You were there long before I was, Old Man! 1984-1989, save 16 months at Ft. Rucker.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> You were there long before I was, Old Man! 1984-1989, save 16 months at Ft. Rucker.


Hrmpf, young squirt!

My active time was from Sept 1960 to Nov 1963.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > 1975-1977, I signed up for a 2 year term.
> ...


Fort Rucker was where they trained chopper pilots. Did you work on choppers there?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hrmpf, young squirt!
> 
> My active time was from Sept 1960 to Nov 1963.


Settle down before you break a hip, Gramps!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Fort Rucker was where they trained chopper pilots. Did you work on choppers there?


That is where they wanted to send me in 1976, it would have been transition training from fixed wing to roto, passed on it.

I was in the guard at the time, flew the battalion commander to drills down the cape in my plane.

Somehow the recruiters found out and pestered me to go back regular, would have gotten a W-2 slot on signing.

Besides there is a lot more armor on a tank, which I was a TC of at the time.

Fun recall from then, I was about 7 miles out from the base entering the ATC pattern, I am humming along at 130 mph,

Tower calls me and said look of my left wing, there was a F-4 Phantom 100 feet away @ same altitude!!!!

We saluted each other, he was doing about 180 mph as we were entering the pattern.

For some reason or another they thought I was a general officer, I was in an issue flying suite at the time with no insignias on it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Fort Rucker was where they trained chopper pilots. Did you work on choppers there?


I was an M.P. When in the Army. I didn't get into aviation until years later.

By the way. Hueys were called choppers because they made a chopping sound. Today's four blade helos aren't choppers.

The Air Force still trains with Hueys, here. The audible difference is amazing. You can hear them coming many miles away.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Rucker was where they trained chopper pilots. Did you work on choppers there?
> ...


You da man!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Rucker was where they trained chopper pilots. Did you work on choppers there?
> ...


I made most of my jumps from Huey's.

Blackhawks fly over here sometimes, on their way to MacDill AFB, and they make a deeper sound that the Huey's. But they have so much more power, and they are great machines.

I remember seeing Huey's working themselves hard, to get HALO jumpers to 12,500 AGL.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Speaking of small battlefield nukes, perhaps Westmoreland wanted to use them to zap Charlie-


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

PrepperForums said:


> Do you believe that we are at the start of the end of the world as we know it?
> Will things get worse before they get better or will we one day look back and realize the Wold War III was inevitable?


Well when you wrote that over 3 years ago Trump was doing great by chumming up with Kim Jong-un and Putin, scrapping the Iran nuclear deal and zapping top terrorist leaders, making the world a safer place because nobody better mess with him, heck some people were even saying Don should get the Nobel Peace Prize..










Trump will be a very hard act for Biden to follow, Joe has already said he'll re-instate the Iran nuclear deal.
I hope I'm wrong but the world will be a lot less safer under him if he's going to get pally with hostile regimes and let world leaders walk all over him..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Eyeball said:


> Speaking of small battlefield nukes, perhaps Westmoreland wanted to use them to zap Charlie-


Years ago, I would have agreed. Now, I don't


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Denton said:


> Years ago, I would have agreed. Now, I don't


Agreed/ disagreed about what?
I was a teenager through the 60's and remember seeing Nam on the TV news month after month, year after year and thinking "What's going on? Why don't they just finish it one way or another?"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Eyeball said:


> Agreed/ disagreed about what?
> I was a teenager through the 60's and remember seeing Nam on the TV news month after month, year after year and thinking "What's going on? Why don't they just finish it one way or another?"


Years ago, I bought the line.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah as the war went on and on, Washington must have felt humiliated so they kept upping the anti by pouring more and more troops into Nam rather than have to think the unthinkable by admitting being defeated by low-tech Charlie, and even US troops must have thought they couldn't possibly lose if it went on long enough.. 
As Huey pilot Bob Mason (author of 'Chickenhawk') said to me in an email a few years ago-

_"I remember seeing a Newsweek magazine which showed a helicopter crewchief in Vietnam (1962) with a couple of captured VC. I recall thinking how advanced we were compared to the Vietnamese. How dangerous could it be? I think that goes for most of my comrades. You just can't see the danger when your of a certain age. Until you get there."_


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> Speaking of small battlefield nukes, perhaps Westmoreland wanted to use them to zap Charlie-


 He was right, America should have put some atomic weapons on the NVA. 

We were not simply fighting a primitive army, we were fighting China and Russia.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Yeah as the war went on and on, Washington must have felt humiliated so they kept upping the anti by pouring more and more troops into Nam.*

I was a college student at the University of Wisconsin-Madison during 1968 to 1972. The only thing anyone talked about was "the war." The thing that ticked me off was that I had paid for college with my own money, and I didn't need to hear left over gossip from a kid who just got out of high school.

Strangely, all of the guys who had just left Southeast Asia were polite, focused and well schooled in a number of topics. Some of these guys were easy to spot, as they were wearing their combat boots and the usual dull green jackets. These guys were not there to argue about the war, but they attended college because they had earned the right to an education--and yikes, 'study' is what they did!

I did get my diploma, and found that just about everyone else did, also. I found a job at a custom assembler and polished chrome items for him. It was my job to make ugly bent metal into shiny, polished custom motorcycle parts. It took me two solid years to quit hearing about the war...


----------



## SuivonMorg (Apr 27, 2021)

Thread title more suitable with the current scenario!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Steve40th said:


> I think we are in WW3.. we have been fighting for quite a few years, testing our gear, testing our men, and testing other countries. With Syria, Saddam, Qadaffi it will only be a little while longer before all sides are taken.. China/Russia vs US/UK?


Steve is right

we've been in a war for a long time
economic war with China
internal / civil war of ideology
cyber war with China, India, Russia, Iran...
war of influence with the EU, China, Russia..

what is best for the USA... isn't necessarily what the US Govt has been fighting for...
they have been heavily interested by the $$ of US corporations, and in some cases foreign corporations...
Main street America has been forgotten for pleasing political donors... (Blue Cross Blue Shield, GM, FORD, BOEING, APPLE, Microsoft, AMAZON, Google, Purdue pharma (oxycontin)..

the founding fathers when they designed the system of checks and balances knew that politicians /govt were susceptible to corruption.
we need to go back to some simple fixes
1 term limits
2 minimum sentences for govt corruption - no plea deals and slaps on the wrists.
3 elected Govt officials should have some form of mandatory military service before they can run for office. 
4 end the two political party system... form a third party... ( you can't do rock paper scissors with two dumb rocks)


----------

